# Inpatient consult/follow-up office visit



## hagand

Could someone please tell me the correct way to code an inpatient consult with follow-up in the office.  Before the consult the patient was not seen by this physician.  Would it still be the 99211-99215 codes because the physician saw pt?


----------



## LLovett

Yes, this is now an established patient. Face to face service was provided which is the definition of an established patient per CPT.

Laura, CPC


----------



## renifejn

I agree with Laura


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Ditto......

*In the office or other outpatient setting, following the initial consultation service, the Office or Other Outpatient Established Patient codes (99212 – 99215) shall be reported for additional follow-up visits.* The CPT code 99211 shall not be reported as a consultation service. The CPT code 99211 is not included by Medicare for a consultation service since this service typically does not require the presence of a physician or qualified NPP and would not meet the consultation service criteria.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

30.6.10


----------



## CFSS1953@live.com

spitfire said:


> could someone please tell me the correct way to code an inpatient consult with follow-up in the office.  Before the consult the patient was not seen by this physician.  Would it still be the 99211-99215 codes because the physician saw pt?



yes with modifier 11 (location other than hospital)
love to code- cs


----------



## RebeccaCross*

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> Ditto......
> 
> *In the office or other outpatient setting, following the initial consultation service, the Office or Other Outpatient Established Patient codes (99212 – 99215) shall be reported for additional follow-up visits.* The CPT code 99211 shall not be reported as a consultation service. The CPT code 99211 is not included by Medicare for a consultation service since this service typically does not require the presence of a physician or qualified NPP and would not meet the consultation service criteria.
> 
> http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf
> 
> 30.6.10



Just as a side note...

My post is from 2009.  Consultations are no longer applicable to Medicare.


----------

